# Antelope Heart Dirty Rice...



## indaswamp (Jan 24, 2021)

After I finished sharpening the grinder plates and knives last night, I pulled out the 12# bag of antelope meat I had froze to be ground, along with 3.75# brisket trim fat. Filled an ice chest with cold water and let the meat thaw overnight. I took the heart out, trimmed it and ran that through the grinder first, pulled that meat and set it aside. 






After filling the 1# meat bags, I had 13# and what was left in the stuffer hopper and horn. I added that to the ground heart in a pot and braised that down with onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic to brown down the meat good. Added a shot of wooster sauce, little hot sauce and some cajun seasoning, little water and added the left over rice. 





Good meal and I had to cook what was left in the stuffer anyhow...

BTW, grinder plate and knife worked great! Ready for the big processing day!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2021)

Yet to try any kind of heart. Long overdue


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 24, 2021)

As long as the heart is not blown to bits from the bullet, I try to save the heart from all the deer I shoot. This was a little antelope doe that had been feeding on winter wheat. Not gamey at all...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks great!  Wheat fed antelope, that had to be tasty!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2021)

Bet that was tasty ! Never would've thought of grinding it like that...sad thing is I probably forget more ideas than I ever get done lol! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 24, 2021)

Speed goat is good stuff.
Glad you’re knives are sharp. It’s all the difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

That's got to be Great!!!
I even love Deer heart, and we always ate that the night of the kill, if it wasn't too blown apart.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 25, 2021)

Yep, I keep the heart if not damged. I love it, wife won't touch it. More for me !


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's got to be Great!!!
> I even love Deer heart, and we always ate that the night of the kill, if it wasn't too blown apart.
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. It was good. I shot this one out of town in Montana so did not get to eat it fresh night of the kill. Dirty rice is a great way to eat heart though...


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 25, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> After I finished sharpening the grinder plates and knives last night, I pulled out the 12# bag of antelope meat I had froze to be ground, along with 3.75# brisket trim fat. Filled an ice chest with cold water and let the meat thaw overnight. I took the heart out, trimmed it and ran that through the grinder first, pulled that meat and set it aside.
> View attachment 481715
> 
> After filling the 1# meat bags, I had 13# and what was left in the stuffer hopper and horn. I added that to the ground heart in a pot and braised that down with onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic to brown down the meat good. Added a shot of wooster sauce, little hot sauce and some cajun seasoning, little water and added the left over rice.
> ...


True Cajun right there. Just add rice.... love it


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Bear. It was good. I shot this one out of town in Montana so did not get to eat it fresh night of the kill. Dirty rice is a great way to eat heart though...



I usually just cut it up & fried it.
It was usually pretty tough.
Ground up & mixed with rice, like you did would have to be better!!!

Bear


----------

